# Sticky  VETS Canada - Guitars for Vets



## GuitarsCanada

In 2010 VETS Canada was formed by one man with the mission to help Canadian vets transition back into society and help them deal with the many issues they face. Many vets struggle with PTSD and the Guitars for Vets program has proven very successful in dealing with this. The program has grown across the country and is in real need of volunteer instructors and guitar donations. The program is a 10 week one on one guitar instruction course and at the end of the course the vet is presented with a guitar (acoustic). This is a beginner level course and nothing complex. Just to give the vet a start along the road of guitar playing and the love for the instrument.

As many of us already know, playing is very therapeutic. Jim Lowther, the creator of Vets Canada has reached out to GC and its members for help with this program. I think it's something taylor made for our community and our special kind of membership. The only two groups of their kind in Canada that can benefit each other. The love of the guitar and helping people. 

The program operates all over the country so wherever you live you can help. For any of you that would like to either offer your help as a guitar instructor or donate an acoustic guitar to the program, please contact Jim through the website at VETSCANADA

Use this thread to comment or let us know of any success stories and we can help spread the word about this great program.


----------



## sulphur

Good thread Scott, thanks for the reminder, actually.

I've contacted them through FB a while ago about electric guitars,
but as they're mainly dealing with beginners, they'd prefer just acoustics at this time.

My brainstorm now, and I've been in contact with them this morning,
is to pre-pay for an acoustic guitar and gig bag at the closest L&M to whomever would be picking it up.

I don't forsee a problem, I'd just need a location and contact name.
It saves me from having to ship anything too, bonus.
They're getting back to me, we'll see how this works out.

This is a good cause, worth supporting.


----------



## sulphur

Well, I spoke to a Kim and she's on board with the plan.

They must be getting in a new batch of students, 
as she wants me to wait a couple of weeks for her to establish where the guitar should go to.
There are apparanetly students in need in the Kingston and Ottawa area.

A very appreciative bunch, doing good work.


----------



## brucew

Came across this site on a cold winter afternoon. Just wanted to say thanks for posting this thread.


----------



## ottawa_adam

Hey folks, I'm new here. I benefited from this great program recently. They matched me with an awesome teacher and a top-notch Seagull guitar. I've been playing a little mandolin, so the guitar is a great complement. I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir, but learning a new instrument and music is great therapy and fills the void now that I'm not in the army anymore. I send out my sincere thanks to those who have contributed to the program - it's very worthwhile.


----------



## marcos

I know that L+M had this program a year ago as i donated a guitar to them. Just wondering if its still on? 
Thank you for your service to this great country Ottawa Adam.


----------



## ottawa_adam

marcos said:


> I know that L+M had this program a year ago as i donated a guitar to them. Just wondering if its still on?


I believe so. Their web site indicates that L&M accepts guitars nationally.
It's my understanding that the Seagull I got was recruited through L&M.

Donate a GuitarVETS


----------



## John Fisher

@ottawa_adam thanks for the military service, freedom is not free


----------



## loudspkr

What a cool initiative. Has anyone signed up as a teacher? I'd love to pick your brain about how it's going.

I'm considering this - I used to teach before I transitioned to a full time video producer. Since the pandemic, I've started teaching online more to my friends and clients and really fell in love with it again.


----------

